# Tabellen Spalte/Zeile leuchten lassen!?



## Grunge (19. September 2005)

HI,

wie kann ich per Mouseover über eine Tabellen-Zeile bewirken, das diese in einer andere Farbe aufleuchtet und sogar beim klicken einen Link aufruft!?


----------



## Gumbo (19. September 2005)

Bei einer Nur-CSS-Lösung ist es erforderlich, dass der Verweis Block-Level-Charakteristika zugewiesen bekommt:
	
	
	



```
tr:hover {
	background-color:		#fe0;
}
td:hover, th:hover {
	background-color:		#fb0;
}
td a, th a {
	display:			block;
}
```
Dies funktioniert jedoch leider nur in Browser, die die :hover-Pseudoklasse nicht nur auf a-Elemente interpretiert, was der Internet Explorer nicht tut.

Die andere Möglichkeit beruht auf JavaScript:
	
	
	



```
var i = 0;
var trElements = document.getElementsByTagName("tr");
for(i=0; i<trElements.length; i++) {
	trElements[i].onmouseover = new Function("this.style.backgroundColor = '#fe0'");
	trElements[i].onmouseout = new Function("this.style.backgroundColor = 'transparent'");
}
var tdElements = document.getElementsByTagName("td");
for(i=0; i<tdElements.length; i++) {
	tdElements[i].onmouseover = new Function("this.style.backgroundColor = '#fb0'");
	tdElements[i].onmouseout = new Function("this.style.backgroundColor = 'transparent'");
}
var thElements = document.getElementsByTagName("th");
for(i=0; i<thElements.length; i++) {
	thElements[i].onmouseover = new Function("this.style.backgroundColor = '#fb0'");
	thElements[i].onmouseout = new Function("this.style.backgroundColor = 'transparent'");
}
```


----------



## Grunge (19. September 2005)

ok ich nehme an wenn ich die java funktion in nen java tag schreib gilt das für alle meine splten und zeieln nicht wahr?! danke


----------



## Gumbo (19. September 2005)

> ich nehme an wenn ich die java funktion in nen java tag schreib gilt das für alle meine splten und zeieln nicht wahr?!


Erst einmal ist mein Vorschlag weder Java noch eine Funktion. Denn es ist ein JavaScript-Algorithmus. Und ja, dieser Algorithmus erfasst alle tr-, th- und td-Elemente.


----------



## Grunge (19. September 2005)

mh so würde es der pefektionist dann wohl doch ausdrücken! aber sinnesgemäß meinte ich dann wohl doch das selbe nochmal danke


----------

